
Facebook, Gmail, Skype face Russia ban under 'anti-terror' data snooping plan - pmciano
http://www.zdnet.com/facebook-gmail-skype-face-russia-ban-under-anti-terror-data-snooping-plan-7000028740/
======
leccine
If you think about it, these softwares the best attack surfaces for secret
services. A prime example is the Google hack, when the hackers used Facebook
as the attack vector.

